# Hi! I'm an ENFP, Enneagram type 3. Any other type 3 NFs around here?



## Konan

ozu said:


> Hello! You're the first confirmed ISFJ I've ever conversed with! This is neat. Also neat is the way you are 100% F! That is pretty rare


Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Selene

There's a truckload of sensitive guys here. Have fun.


----------



## ozu

I meant that figuratively lolol, but thanks so much for the welcome!


----------



## gaudy316

ozu said:


> In my high school yearbook I got voted something like "always smiling" or something, ugh lol! I feel like such an ENTP sometimes when it comes to ridiculous things like that;;;;
> 
> At least I often feel that the "male" ENFP stereotypes apply to me much more than the "female" ones. I'm fairly quiet and I like to think a lot about pictures and stories. But I always have to recharge myself by seeking out where the people be at, for opportunities to flip my "silly switch".... it's really the best feeling, isn't it! Otherwise I just start talking to myself and that's pretty weird :laughing:


INFP male, 3w2. 

I don't know much about enneagrams, except I took a test a few weeks ago. Although I always come out INFP on the MBTI tests, I think my F/T and P/J are fairly balanced (70/30 to 60/40). As for the N, I'm 100% N that's for sure. 

I also grew with with an ENTJ dad and an ISTJ mom who put their priorities of parenthood #1, so yeah, maybe that's how I'm some kind of an anomaly NF. They taught me the top priorities in life or responsibility, ambition, rationale, and hard-work. Other than that, we had our moments.


----------



## Near Lawliet

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lib

Welcome to PerC.
I hope it's OK that I wish yo welcome to PerC even though I'm a type 5 NT.:tongue:


----------



## skycloud86

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## DarklyValentine

My
Greetings curious E

I myself am the alpha stereotype.
The first
Everything else that follows is clearly an inferior copy 

And so it was written and came to be
malarkey malarkey
*smiles

& welcome


----------



## lostintranslationn

3w4 INFJ!


----------



## Bear987




----------



## sean.m.54

lostintranslationn said:


> 3w4 INFJ!


 Same here!


----------



## -Alpha-

Well, type 3 anyway.


----------



## Golden Rose

A few more and we could start wearing matching outfits.


----------

